# Question on Standards regarding Lighting



## pmiller.opto (Dec 6, 2010)

Hello , I am new to the site. I am the applications engineer for a company that manufactures LED lighting. Recently we have an opportunity to manufacture a lighting fixture for solar powered parking garages. We have a product that is already UL approved but we will be enclosing it into a fixture to allow it to operate in a damp location. We understand the UL standards around the LED module, but we need to better understand what the requirements and standards that we must follow to be able to allow a fixture to be used in a car port application. Any details on the design, use and installation would be of great help. Any help and advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

pmiller.opto said:


> Hello , I am new to the site. I am the applications engineer for a company that manufactures LED lighting. Recently we have an opportunity to manufacture a lighting fixture for solar powered parking garages. We have a product that is already UL approved but we will be enclosing it into a fixture to allow it to operate in a damp location. We understand the UL standards around the LED module, but we need to better understand what the requirements and standards that we must follow to be able to allow a fixture to be used in a car port application. Any help and advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Click this link.http://www.skykeepers.org/ordsregs/califord.html

http://www.alliedlighting.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=36&Itemid=19

http://www.intertek.com/ab1109/
Welcome to the forum:thumbup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Seems like you're getting your module Ur (UL recognized), so you'll need to submit the entire fixture for the UL (UL listed) mark. 

Seems like the best thing I can do is refer you to the "UL marking guide for luminaires", UL 1598 (which is what Hubbell's parking garage LED fixture is listed under), and NEC article 410.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

http://www.ul.com/global/eng/pages/corporate/contactus/faq/productsubmission/


----------



## Shorty Circuit (Jun 26, 2010)

pmiller.opto said:


> We understand the UL standards around the LED module, but we need to better understand what the requirements and standards that we must follow to be able to allow a fixture to be used in a car port application.


Which will cost more, the car or the light fixture?


----------

